

Watch this multi-billion-dollar industry evaporate overnight - benl
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/06/dylans-desk-watch-this-multi-billion-dollar-industry-evaporate-overnight/

======
alpineidyll3
Editorships are paid and one of the coveted final unlockables of the academic
career. This is the main reason although arXiv has existed for years journals
aren't going anywhere. The real question is how powerful scientists may be
convinced to give editorships up.

